# Can Anyone Believe What America Is About To Do On Afghanistan!



## JimofPennsylvan (Aug 28, 2021)

On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!

Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here! 

It would be hysterically funny if the issue wasn't so utmost serious that being of Democrats and their supporters saying August 31 isn't the end of the Afghanistan evacuations we are then going to do things like go to the United Nation's Security Council and get a resolution adopted authorizing the deployment of a UN military force to secure exit routes in Afghanistan so at risk Afghans can leave the country.   This is such a worthless idea I don't know if I have ever heard such a worthless idea.  First, the Chinese and Russians aren't going to go along with this idea; we are talking about here sending a high number of Afghan refugees to America, high quality educated talented refugees to America if past is prologue these type of refugees ultimately end up making a significant positive impact for America-  China and Russia will never agree to help America like that!  Secondly, let us say the resolution is approved, the Taliban are not going to respect it consider the Taliban track record specifically consider the Taliban track record in regard to the Taliban checkpoints around the Kabul airport  in recent weeks, Taliban at the checkpoints wouldn't let at-risk Afghans through they said things like these Afghans should stay and help us rebuild the country of Afghanistan and things like we don't want a brain drain from Afghanistan these educated Afghans cannot leave they must stay the country needs them.  Let's say for argument's sake the resolution is adopted what country whose government is in their right mind is going to contribute troops to this U.N effort.  The Taliban have an abundance of hardened experienced capable fighters, they have armories of America's finest weapons captured from the folded Afghanistan army, hell even the American President is afraid to take them on that is why he didn't temporarily secure a large section of Kabul to let the Afghan refugees get out.  No U.N. force will be assembled to make escape routes in Afghanistan that is a completely empty promise, countries will not send their soldiers to their deaths in large numbers at the hands of the Taliban for this purpose!  These people that want to placate the world's publics over the Afghanistan catastrophe by saying that they will get these at-risk Afghans out of Afghanistan through negotiations with the Taliban are providing worthless statements, they don't read the Taliban's tea leaves for this situation in the Taliban's eyes America lost and the Taliban won the war come September 1 the Taliban will go back on a war footing toward America and the foreigners, we likely will get American and other foreign citizens out of Afghanistan because the Taliban live in and understand a  world where "might makes right" and they will think America can hurt us if we don't give their citizens back and we don't want the foreigners here anyway they are just trouble so let them go, but for Afghans leaving in any significant numbers after August 31st forget that such thinking is a pipe dream!

I know this August 31st exit is President Biden's call and he is being extremely narrow minded and in fact nuts from a moral perspective about this and there is nothing that can be done to stop him but that does not obfuscate the Democrat Party from doing their duty to speak out against this unconscionable wrong.  Democrat leaders should call their chambers back into session and they should pass a Joint Resolution calling for the President not to exit the U.S. military from Kabul Airport on August 31, calling for the U.S. military to stay at the Kabul airport until all Americans that want to leave Afghanistan are evacuated and all Afghans that hold the special visas and the second priority visas are evacuated and a fair opportunity is given to eligible Afghans for these programs to apply and be evacuated and "at risk" Afghans that were our allies over the last twenty years that want to be evacuated are evacuated.   The resolution should call for the U.S. military to make a bigger footprint in the city of Kabul as U.S. military command sees fit to accomplish the mission and to secure a nearby airport or build a nearby airport to fly into and out of Afghanistan people and equipment that is not so vulnerable to attack for planes as the Kabul airport!  To respond to President Biden's historic major mistake in exiting from Afghanistan and using an irresponsible timetable to exit several commentators have characterized President Biden's actions as deserving the remarks that Winston Churchill then the head of the British Navy said to the Prime Minister Neville Chamberlain when he gave part of Czechoslovakia to Hitler immediately prior to World War II "You were given the choice between war and dishonor, you chose dishonor and you will have war".  This is a true metaphor for President Biden's incredibly bad decision here but also an appropriate metaphor would be "You were given the choice between war and dishonor, and you chose dishonor and so that is what you will get dishonor, torrents of it,  that will ultimately drown you".


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2021)

No one is going to read all that. Can you summarize it?


----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2021)

That's ridiculously long OP


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 28, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations


I've not seen anyone doing this.  Can you give us an example?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 28, 2021)

*Try to remember that paragraphs are your friend.* ... 


			One moment, please...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 28, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...


Two questions.

1. How long did it take for you to write this?
2. If you didnt write it do you have a link to it?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Aug 28, 2021)

You seem kind.   to the point of naivete.


----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 28, 2021)

So that's really long but, yes I can believe what we are about to do to Afghanistan, the Middle East and ultimately the USA. That is because we have the worst possible leadership we could have, thanks to the Democrats.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 29, 2021)

skye said:


> That's ridiculously long OP



2,259 words.  Didn't read a single one of them.


----------



## Ringo (Aug 29, 2021)

How american special services manage to instantly find "Russian interference" in the elections and accurately identify russian hackers, but at the same time fail to see that the Taliban have almost captured Afghanistan, and the afghan regular army is an incapable rabble?


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 29, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...


I've been waiting 20 years for somebody to have the balls to end the Afghanistan disaster.  Thousands of soldiers dead for nothing.  Thank god it's almost over.


----------



## Ringo (Aug 29, 2021)

The results of the twenty-year activity of NATO troops in Afghanistan:
- Drug production has increased 90 times.
- 42% of terrorist acts committed in the world occur in Afghanistan.

Thank you from the grateful Afghan people


----------



## surada (Aug 29, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...



What a lot of assumptions you make. Are you an adult? Ever heard of paragraphs?


----------



## surada (Aug 29, 2021)

The number of al-Qaida members in Afghanistan and across South Asia was estimated to range from several dozen to 500 people, according to the report. The UN report also said al-Qaida still has a relationship with the Taliban.

Al-Qaida is not gone from Afghanistan | khou.com










						No, al-Qaida is not gone from Afghanistan
					

In a speech last week, President Biden said al-Qaida was no longer in Afghanistan. U.S. and international intelligence say that’s not the case.




					www.khou.com


----------



## alang1216 (Aug 29, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> So that's really long but, yes I can believe what we are about to do to Afghanistan, the Middle East and ultimately the USA. That is because we have the worst possible leadership we could have, thanks to the Democrats.


Would Trump have done anything differently once he negotiated a deal to leave with the Taliban and removed almost all US troops?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2021)

The non-Muslims world can inly deal with Muslims in one fashion...
Blow them to Kingdom-Come...or stay away.


----------



## surada (Aug 29, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The non-Muslims world can inly deal with Muslims in one fashion...
> Blow them to Kingdom-Come...or stay away.



That's a lie all over the Arab world. Surely you are not that stupid.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2021)

surada said:


> That's a lie all over the Arab world. Surely you are not that stupid.


I'm not the one wielding machine guns and swords.
The Southern Muslim nations seem to be more sane.


----------



## surada (Aug 29, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I'm not the one wielding machine guns and swords.
> The Southern Muslim nations seem to be more sane.



Have you been to Morocco or Egypt or Lebanon or the Gulf states?


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2021)

surada said:


> Have you been to Morocco or Egypt or Lebanon or the Gulf states?


According to Reuters, AP News and and BBC, Egyptians don't want to be in Egypt.
I visit Syria occupied, Hezbollah run Lebanon on an annual basis.

OTOH...Israelis love Morocco.

Are you insane or just plain stupid?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2021)

About a dozen years ago, I was invited to lunch with a US Senator and a few other people. He told us that Osama bin Laden never had more than 200 personal in his Al-Qaeda organization. ....


----------



## surada (Aug 29, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> According to Reuters, AP News and and BBC, Egyptians don't want to be in Egypt.
> I visit Syria occupied, Hezbollah run Lebanon on an annual basis.
> 
> OTOH...Israelis love Morocco.
> ...



Why if they are after you with swords and machine guns??????


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 29, 2021)

surada said:


> Why if they are after you with swords and machine guns??????


Where did I post that Morocco was a problem?


----------



## Rosalie (Sep 9, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...


I think that we betrayed the Afghan people in 2001, when we went in, we said it was to catch Bin Laden, was that true? Did we ask the Afghans if they wanted our military on their land? How about today, are they happy to see us go or would they want us to stay forever?
     These people have been under occupation since I don't know when, the Taliban are Muslim, like them, maybe they prefer that to western machine guns pointing at them every time they get out of the house, did we ask them?
     Here's an article I just found:

_Former Afghan President Karzai meets with Taliban  _​     Taliban commander Anas Haqqani, a senior leader of the Haqqani Network,  a militant Taliban faction that overtook Kabul Sunday  sat down with the former leader. Karzai, the dominant political figure in Afghanistan following the 2001 US invasion. He was accompanied by his former government’s main peace envoy, Abdullah Abdullah, according to a Taliban official who declined to be identified.

     The former president, who served as leader from 2001 to 2014, was stepping up to promote a peaceful transfer of power after President Ashraf Ghani abandoned his post and fled to the United Arab Emirates amid the resurgent Taliban takeover. Ghani took to Facebook Wednesday to deny his actions were treasonous, and offered support to the Taliban’s talks with Karzai and Abdullah.

     In January, Karzai told the Associated Press that the US ha


JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...



I just found this:

Former Afghan President Karzai meets with Taliban​


failed to bring stability to the nation during its “forever war."

_“The international community came here 20 years ago with this clear objective of fighting extremism and bringing stability but extremism is at the highest point today. So they have failed,” _he said at the time, adding that the US was leaving Afghanistan as a “_total disgrace and disaster.”_
_








						Former Afghan President Karzai meets with Taliban
					

Taliban commander Anas Haqqani, a senior leader of the Haqqani Network sat down with former Afghan President Hamid Karzai.




					nypost.com
				



_


JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...



    Did we bother asking what the Afghan people wanted? Did they really like having a machine gun pointing at them every time they got out of the house? Why were we there for 20 years anyway? Can't they manage their country themselves or at least by other Muslims? Was that mission a success for us? I don't know, I really don't know but I think it's time to turn the page and take care of ourselves for a while. Of course their new situation may be explosive for a while but it's their country, let's see what they can do.

I just found this:

_Former Afghan President Karzai meets with Taliban_​
     The Taliban met with former Afghan President Hamid Karzai Wednesday to discuss setting up a government. Taliban commander Anas Haqqani, a senior leader of the Haqqani Network, a militant Taliban faction that overtook Kabul Sunday sat down with the former leader. Karzai, the dominant political figure in Afghanistan following the 2001 US invasion, was accompanied by his former government’s main peace envoy, Abdullah Abdullah, according to a Taliban official who declined to be identified.

     The former president, who served as leader from 2001 to 2014, was stepping up to promote a peaceful transfer of power after President Ashraf Ghani abandoned his post and fled to the United Arab Emirates amid the resurgent Taliban takeover. Ghani took to Facebook Wednesday to deny his actions were treasonous, and offered support to the Taliban’s talks with Karzai and Abdullah.

     In January, Karzai told the Associated Press that the US failed to bring stability to the nation during its “forever war.”

     “The international community came here 20 years ago with this clear objective of fighting extremism and bringing stability but extremism is at the highest point today. So they have failed,” he said at the time, adding that the US was leaving Afghanistan as a “total disgrace and disaster.”









						Former Afghan President Karzai meets with Taliban
					

Taliban commander Anas Haqqani, a senior leader of the Haqqani Network sat down with former Afghan President Hamid Karzai.




					nypost.com
				




As to Chamberlain, he was not disgraced at all, he was pushed over by a secret group of extremely powerful filthy rich war mongers who had Churchill on their payroll, Churchill ended up in the driver's seat, and 70 million people died. In these conditions, I'd take disgrace anytime.


     "We will force this war upon Hitler, whether he wants it or not." 
                  - Winston Churchill (1936 broadcast)

      "We could have, if we had intended so, prevented this war from breaking out without doing one shot, but we didn't want to."
              - Winston Churchill to Truman (March 1946)

        "Germany's unforgivable crime before WW2 was its attempt to loosen its economy out of the world trade system and to build up its own exchange system from which the world-finance couldn't profit anymore". 
             - Winston Churchill, The Second World War (Bern, 1960)

   "We made a monster, a devil out of Hitler. Therefore we couldn’t disavow it after the war. After all, we mobilized the masses against the devil himself. So we were forced to play our part in this diabolic scenario after the war. In no way could we have pointed out to our people that the war was only an economic preventive measure."
                - US Foreign Affairs Secretary, James Baker (1992)


----------



## Rosalie (Sep 9, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> *Try to remember that paragraphs are your friend.* ...
> 
> 
> One moment, please...


Oh, oh oh, you are going to like this:


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 12, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...


They are called "paragraphs" man.  Learn to use them properly.

TL:dr!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 12, 2021)

Rosalie said:


> Oh, oh oh, you are going to like this:


My mother-in-law was there and you're mentally ill.


----------



## surada (Sep 12, 2021)

Taliban prisoner release: Afghan government begins setting ...








						Taliban prisoner release: Afghan government begins setting free last 400
					

The prisoners include some 44 insurgents who are of particular concern to the United States and other countries.



					www.bbc.com
				



Aug 14, 2020 · Negotiations for the US and Taliban had agreed that 5,000 Taliban prisoners would be released before they entered talks with the Afghan government. Thousands …


----------



## Rosalie (Sep 13, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> My mother-in-law was there and you're mentally ill.


Me? I didn't make that video and I am perfectly well thank you. Would you like to have the 1948 International Red Cross Report on those camps, they were allowed to dispatch a representative full time for the last few weeks  or months of the war, they knew exactly what was going on, if you think I'm crazy wait till you see this, they say that about 310,000 people died in all the camps during the whole war, that they looked but couldn't find gas chambers anywhere and that most died at the very end of the war from a typhus epidemic that was brought in by people in eastern Europe... now THAT's crazy don't you think! Anyway, if you want it I have it here, it's in three sections and it has 1700 pages packed with statistics, details, descriptions, pictures, the kind of stuff all serious researchers LOVE to have but not the deniers, they hate it, it cannot be denied.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2021)

Rosalie said:


> Me? I didn't make that video and I am perfectly well thank you. Would you like to have the 1948 International Red Cross Report on those camps, they were allowed to dispatch a representative full time for the last few weeks  or months of the war, they knew exactly what was going on, if you think I'm crazy wait till you see this, they say that about 310,000 people died in all the camps during the whole war, that they looked but couldn't find gas chambers anywhere and that most died at the very end of the war from a typhus epidemic that was brought in by people in eastern Europe... now THAT's crazy don't you think! Anyway, if you want it I have it here, it's in three sections and it has 1700 pages packed with statistics, details, descriptions, pictures, the kind of stuff all serious researchers LOVE to have but not the deniers, they hate it, it cannot be denied.


I’m sure you were there.


----------



## Plow Boy (Sep 25, 2021)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> Winston Churchill then the head of the British Navy said to the Prime Minister Neville Chamberlain when he gave part of Czechoslovakia to Hitler immediately prior to World War II.





JimofPennsylvan said:


> "You were given the choice between war and dishonor, you chose dishonor and you will have war". This is a true metaphor for President Biden's incredibly bad decision here but also an appropriate metaphor would be "You were given the choice between war and dishonor, and you chose dishonor and so that is what you will get dishonor, torrents of it, that will ultimately drown you".



Comparing Biden to Chamberlin is apt, since neither one of them comprehended how lunatic tyrants operated.You do not cut and run before them, you stop and stand your ground, and then you kill whoever needs to be killed.

Afghanistan will be Biden’s political grave, and it is stunning how incompetent he was, in choosing a pell mell withdrawal.

America could have stayed in Kabul indefinitely and used it as a staging ground for Special Forces, Rangers and SEAL’s. We did not need the whole country, but we needed Kabul. And we should have stayed there.

PS: I had to trim the post into something manageable .


----------



## Ivan88 (Sep 26, 2021)

Afghanistan was getting constructive help from Russia, until USA 
destroyed that relationship by starting a war in Afghanistan against the Russians,
and eventually turning Afghanistan into an opium farm for the Richman, and causing much death and suffering throughout the whole process.

Even if President Biden's withdrawal from Afghanistan was done with evil intent,
He should be congratulated on ending USA's constant wars on Afghanistan over the last 30 years or so. Congratulatios, President Biden on stopping the USA war on Afghanistan.


----------



## surada (Feb 26, 2022)

Asclepias said:


> Two questions.
> 
> 1. How long did it take for you to write this?
> 2. If you didnt write it do you have a link to it?


It's crap to begin with.


----------



## surada (Feb 26, 2022)

Ivan88 said:


> Afghanistan was getting constructive help from Russia, until USA
> destroyed that relationship by starting a war in Afghanistan against the Russians,
> and eventually turning Afghanistan into an opium farm for the Richman, and causing much death and suffering throughout the whole process.
> 
> ...


After the afghan communists overthrew the monarchy the Russians arrived to help them. They destroyed a high functioning society with cafes, theaters, girls schools, mini skirts and pop music.


----------



## JoeBlow (Feb 28, 2022)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...


We should nuke them.


----------



## surada (Feb 28, 2022)

Plow Boy said:


> Comparing Biden to Chamberlin is apt, since neither one of them comprehended how lunatic tyrants operated.You do not cut and run before them, you stop and stand your ground, and then you kill whoever needs to be killed.
> 
> Afghanistan will be Biden’s political grave, and it is stunning how incompetent he was, in choosing a pell mell withdrawal.
> 
> ...


Afghanistan has been at war since 1974. What do you think more time would accomplish? Afghanistan used to have movie theaters, cafes, girls schools, mini skirts and pop music.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 28, 2022)

surada said:


> Afghanistan has been at war since 1974. What do you think more time would accomplish? Afghanistan used to have movie theaters, cafes, girls schools, mini skirts and pop music.



Then the Islamists took it over.  Afghanistan today is Germany in 10 years


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2022)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...


Followed the Trump surrender plan...Great Job!

Trump had the same surrender plan for the Kurds. You people have no clue let's face it. Try a news station someday.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Then the Islamists took it over.  Afghanistan today is Germany in 10 years


What % are Muslims in germany? lol.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> What % are Muslims in germany? lol.


Germany stopped allowing more in.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2022)

Do dupes think the Taliban runs ISIS? lol


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 13, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> Do dupes think the Taliban runs ISIS? lol


Right, terrorist organizations have strict charters and never change alliances. BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Germany stopped allowing more in.


At any rate all this right wing talk about Muslims taking over Europe is just more garbage BS. It is about 6% Muslim and that's what happens when you have colonies or need the extra help. Or trump screws Syria like he screwed Afghanistan.  and then ******* at biden


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> At any rate all this right wing talk about Muslims taking over Europe is just more garbage BS. It is about 6% Muslim and that's what happens when you have colonies or need the extra help. Or trump screws Syria like he screwed Afghanistan.  and then ******* at biden


Europe has closed it’s borders to them.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2022)

MarathonMike said:


> Right, terrorist organizations have strict charters and never change alliances. BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


The point is ISIS bombed the gate and killed 170 Afghans as well...And you blame Biden and Muslims lol....so dumb politically and logically. Brainwashed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 13, 2022)

surada said:


> After the afghan communists overthrew the monarchy the Russians arrived to help them. They destroyed a high functioning society with cafes, theaters, girls schools, mini skirts and pop music.



Another Progressive success story!


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> The point is ISIS bombed the gate and killed 170 Afghans as well...And you blame Biden and Muslims lol....so dumb politically and logically. Brainwashed.


Aren’t Muslims so peaceful?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 13, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> What % are Muslims in germany? lol.



1 billion


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Aren’t Muslims so peaceful?


Maybe the west should stop screwing them. Start with Palestine, the most important. And yes we are against a-holes like Sharon and Netanyahu...


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2022)

JimofPennsylvan said:


> On Afghanistan matters people without wisdom, Democrats and the liberal media that want to protect the Democrats from widespread public discontent over their heartbreaking Afghanistan policies are clouding the issues.   They hold out hope that the Taliban may be a group that good governments throughout the world can deal with, accept and welcome into the family of legitimate nations.  This is all foolishness!  Having a perspective that is fully wise calls for the following conclusions.  Good countries that heretofore have been providing aid to the country of Afghanistan will have to permanently stop doing so outside of humanitarian aid like food and medicine because to do otherwise will be to betray their nation, for the Taliban will not no matter what they say and what kind of front they put up permanently break ties with al Qaeda.  For the past twenty years al Qaeda fighters fought shoulder to shoulder with the Taliban fighters against the Allies, the organizations leadership has close ties, the fathers of some of these leaders had close ties with the others leaders, the Taliban and al Qaeda leadership consider themselves brothers, American politicians turn on their brothers but quality members of a community don't, so if Western leaders do their duty to protect their people against radical Islamic extremism terrorism they won't be giving major aid to the Taliban controlled government of Afghanistan because that government will be shielding and providing bases for al Qaeda.   What this means is that without this foreign aid and foreign investment (which won't happen because businesses and investors otherwise inclined to do so won't over fear of being shut down by Western governments fighting terrorism) the country of Afghanistan's Gross Domestic Product and their economy will nose dive into a bad state so therefore the standard of living of ordinary Afghans will dramatically worsen.  In 2000 the last time the Taliban controlled Afghanistan the population of the country was twenty million, today it is almost double that at thirty-eight million and todays Afghans in widespread numbers are used to a contemporary life the internet is integrated into their life, their human rights are largely respected and they are used to having money and opportunity to travel.  A Taliban controlled Afghanistan which will bring large scale poverty is going to bring large scale public unrest against the Taliban government amongst the population of Afghanistan.  The "only" way that the Taliban are going to be able to maintain control under these circumstances is a brutal crackdown on public dissent and a severe restriction on individual freedoms and liberties throughout the country.  The Taliban will have to kill large numbers of ordinary Afghans who challenge them to terrorize the population to deter other Afghans from likewise challenging them, they will have to reinstitute their rules that women are largely to stay in the home and take care of the children and other rules that institute their medieval impoverished culture so as to not give ordinary Afghans the means and opportunity to threaten their control over the country.  Moreover, "bad" governments often create scapegoats for the country's problems the Taliban will almost certainly follow that playbook and make scapegoats of America and government employees who worked in the American backed Afghanistan government and then were coerced to work for the Taliban government and the Taliban will kill these American Afghan allies in high numbers for helping America in the past and being saboteurs, in their eyes, of current Afghanistan.  To highlight the point being made here is that the Afghans currently being described as "at risk" Afghans this is not a theoretical risk they face it a real and eventually "very high" risk and one of death!
> 
> Another thing leaders in America aren't talking about and it is a relevant issue is that President Biden was and is severely psychologically wounded from the death of his son Beau and it is evidenced by his comments related to the matter over the years.  It is understandable Beau had a career where he proved himself to be a great human being; Beau also was a member of the military and deployed to Iraq during the Iraq War and President Biden was very much emotionally impacted by Beau's Iraq deployment and as President Biden has essentially said that it has given him a hesitancy to deploy other families' sons and daughters to a war zone.  Further, one should also couple the fact that President Joseph Biden continually carries around a card with him of the current casualty numbers of the Iraq and Afghanistan War in this context one should deduce that President Biden has an undue sensitivity to people being killed and wounded by war.  A President in order to optimally fulfill the duties of President has to have the make-up where he or she understands that there is great evil in the world one example in the 20th century was Nazism and in the 19th century it was the South trying to maintain the institution of slavery and that the duties of the President sometimes requires fighting such evils and even lesser evils and such fighting requires sending U.S. soldiers into military action which may involve many of them losing their lives or incurring serious life altering wounds and to do so without hesitation when the circumstances warrant!  President Biden doesn't seem up to this type of task he seems to be too affected by the stress of being responsible for U.S. soldiers deaths.  Democrats and other President Biden supporters don't seem to be too worried about the fallout on President Biden's mental health by his mind boggling betrayal our Afghan allies, prudence calls for them to be and try to mitigate the situation by helping him reverse his course.  Democrats and their supporters don't like to talk about this because it weakens President Biden but the truth of the situation is it sure looks like President Biden is experiencing significant effects of dementia it is not surprising at his age and frankly I think the awesome President Ronald Reagan experienced such at the end of his second term.  I say this from a regular persons perspective people that deal with people with dementia and know one indicia is the inability of people experiencing dementia to analyze, evaluate, have a good perspective on a new argument or a rationale about something, what they continually do in that situation because they cannot process the situation presented to them is that they revert back to their relevant talking points;  President Biden seems to do this over Afghanistan where he repeatedly blames President Trump and the agreement he made with the Taliban for the terrible fallout coming from America's exit.   I don't say this because I allege he is currently incompetent to be President, a 25th Amendment situation; I say this because the unbelievable abandonment of our Afghan allies he is poised to carry out August 31st will leave him in such a state of mental strain that it will steadily and dramatically expand the onset of dementia for him.  President Joseph Biden is an ordinary person meaning he has a conscience, that perpetual call in our mind to do what is right.  Considering that incredibly horrible thing he is going to do on August 31st pulling the American military out of Afghanistan; it is like the captain of a  rescue ship rescuing a sunk cruise liner whose passengers are in the water and the rescue Captain only rescues twenty-five percent of the people in the water and says I got to go a storm is coming I got to get out of its path and leaves the abandoned passengers to the sharks and the oncoming storm.   President Joe Biden and the American people and peoples throughout the world will not forget the countless heartbreaking stories heard in the media of Afghans and their families that should have been evacuated by America and her allies and these Afghan families going through the horrible gauntlet of Taliban checkpoints to get to the gates of the Kabul airport and not getting admitted to the airport for evacuation and so abandoned to the mercy of the Taliban.  The mental strain on President Biden caused by the gravity of this misdeed will take its toll on him and when his effectiveness begins to be significantly impacted which will definitely come the Democrats will come to regret their acquiescence here!
> 
> ...


WTF decision is incredibly bad lol


Indeependent said:


> I'm not the one wielding machine guns and swords.
> The Southern Muslim nations seem to be more sane.


??? The ones with oil and no poverty?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> Maybe the west should stop screwing them. Start with Palestine, the most important. And yes we are against a-holes like Sharon and Netanyahu...


Turkey doesn't want any more Syrians.
Germany doesn't want any more Muslims.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Turkey doesn't want any more Syrians.
> Germany doesn't want any more Muslims.


Thanks for wrecking the ME and the world economy in 2008 and 2020...Misinfo about Saddam and the VAX works great!!


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Aren’t Muslims so peaceful?


Except for the ones the GOP wars and fuckups have wrecked...Thanks Raygun, Cheney Rummie and Boooshes...How are our allies the Kurds doing?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 13, 2022)

francoHFW said:


> Except for the ones the GOP wars and fuckups have wrecked...Thanks Raygun, Cheney Rummie and Boooshes...How are our allies the Kurds doing?


Because Muslims have always been peace loving  .


----------

